# Single RGB fan connection confusion...



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi..I am in the middle of an ongoing Ryzen build...my motherboard is an Asus prime B450M-A which has a 12v rgb header for led strips... I will be using a Corsair Carbide 175R mid tower case for the system...now the 175R comes with a single front 120mm RGB fan..the fan has 2 cables, a 3 pin fan power cable & a 4 pin RGB cable marked 12v and an arrow over pin 1.....

Now i have connected the 3 pin cable to my motherboards' case_fan header and the fan spins normally....but the rgb leds do not light up...can i connect the 12v rgb 4 pin cable to the 12v rgb header on the motherboard or do i risk damaging the mb or fan..

The Corsair Carbide 175R case manual tells you to connect the 4 pin rgb cable to the motherboard header though...


----------



## Eskimonster (Aug 25, 2019)

Does this Header work ?
if it dont you might want to RMA.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 25, 2019)

my motherboards header is the one on the right....my fan cable also is the same..

The Corsair Carbide 175R case manual tells you to connect the 4 pin rgb cable to the motherboard header though...


Eskimonster said:


> Does this Header work ?
> if it dont you might want to RMA.
> 
> View attachment 130059


  yes the same header....i still have not connected the fan cable yet...scared about damaging the mb..


----------



## Eskimonster (Aug 25, 2019)

It should be able to RGB, i use this as source.








						PRIME B450M-A｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
					

ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




					www.asus.com


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 25, 2019)

what i am confused about is that most sites/videos show connecting multiple fans and/or rgb splitters to the header......the mb manual shows that the header can output 12v 3 amps...will it burn out a single rgb fan if connected..?


----------



## Eskimonster (Aug 25, 2019)

No no, it supports up to 12v 3 amps, there is a voltage controller


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 25, 2019)

so it won't burn out the rgb leds on a single fan?..thank you...that's a relief to hear.. so you mean the mb will control the volts/amps required for a single fan automatically?..


----------



## Eskimonster (Aug 25, 2019)

And up to 50 LED "strips" even


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2019)

The headers can power single devices or many. However, as you get into two, three, or more fans/strips,  they tend to come with a hub which just uses the signal for rgb, and are powered via SATA or Molex.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 25, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> And up to 50 LED "strips" even


 
thank you eskimonster...i am currently away from home...will update as soon as i have made the connection..



sneekypeet said:


> The headers can power single devices or many. However, as you get into two, three, or more fans/strips,  they tend to come with a hub which just uses the signal for rgb, and are powered via SATA or Molex.


 Aha..i see... this is the first time i am working with an rgb setup...thank you sneekypeet..





i had already connected an led strip light to the header during assembly some days back...and the header works...but am yet to connect the rgb fan to the header..

Thank you all for your quick and expert opinions.. will update soon..


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 26, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> The headers can power single devices or many. However, as you get into two, three, or more fans/strips,  they tend to come with a hub which just uses the signal for rgb, and are powered via SATA or Molex.


I have limited experience with these lighting shenanigans but I think that's only for A-RGB. RGB pin can power more RGB things since they're 12V while A-RGB pin needs hubs that pull power from SATA since they're 5V.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 26, 2019)

You mean the ones on the left side right?...my mb has only 12v header..not 5v addressable one..

The 5v header has a missing pin....mine has all 4 of them..

The rgb connectors look the same tho....chances of connecting a 5v cable to the 12v header is very high..


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> View attachment 130060View attachment 130060
> 
> my motherboards header is the one on the right....my fan cable also is the same..
> 
> ...


Arrow should match pin 1 on the motherboard RGB header. Mobo should have two types of connectors, 4pin for RGB and aRGB one.



Your mobo has 12V RGB header, you have a 12V RGB connector in your case.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you chomiq..


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Thank you chomiq..


Hey, I went through the same dilemma this Saturday, reading manual for case and mobo solved it.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 26, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Hey, I want through the same dilemma this Saturday, reading manual for case and mobo solved it.



i was completely confused after reading both manuals.....i didn't know rgb components came in 12v and 5v  adressable versions...atleast one of the manuals should have mentioned this.....

Really hard being a first timer with rgb components..


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> i was completely confused after reading both manuals.....i didn't know rgb components came in 12v and 5v adressable versions...atleast one of the manuals should have mentioned this.....
> 
> Really hard being a first timer with rgb components..


I'm actually impressed they've managed to narrow it down to "only" two connectors.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 26, 2019)

Actually there's four!!! According to MSI B450 Pro Carbon AC I was looking at it has J_RGB (12V 4-pin RGB), J_Rainbow (5V 3-pin A-RGB) and J_Corsair (dunno the specifics but A-RGB pin for Corsair products lol). Then Gigabyte has a completely different 3-pin A-RGB header. Last I checked they ditched it in favour of same 3-pin ARGB header others (ASUS, MSI) use.

And OP you're mistaken. RGB and A-RGB are different things. RGB is like if you have a TV and you can change the color of every pixel to the same color. So the TV is blue/green/red/purple for the whole screen.
Addressable is like more refined. You can set it like RGB but also control individual pixel to output different color. Also make each individual pixel turn on and off.

That's why A-RGB things are more expensive than RGB version of the same.

Example for ARGB: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Example for RGB:


----------



## HaZe303EliteSWE (Aug 26, 2019)

THis is my patented 303 Multitool RGB Wire Connector.... or like we lazy bums at DIY call it, used hell of a lot of black insulating tape


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 26, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Actually there's four!!! According to MSI B450 Pro Carbon AC I was looking at it has J_RGB (12V 4-pin RGB), J_Rainbow (5V 3-pin A-RGB) and J_Corsair (dunno the specifics but A-RGB pin for Corsair products lol). Then Gigabyte has a completely different 3-pin A-RGB header. Last I checked they ditched it in favour of same 3-pin ARGB header others (ASUS, MSI) use.
> 
> And OP you're mistaken. RGB and A-RGB are different things. RGB is like if you have a TV and you can change the color of every pixel to the same color. So the TV is blue/green/red/purple for the whole screen.
> Addressable is like more refined. You can set it like RGB but also control individual pixel to output different color. Also make each individual pixel turn on and off.
> ...



Don't forget Gigabyte's 5 Pin RGB connector so that the fan can do white. The 3 pin is still a unique design as well.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 26, 2019)

now i have another doubt...is there any possibility of conflicts between Asus Aura sync and Gigabyte Aorus engine+RGB Fusion?.....i have a gigabyte aorus rx570 4G...

i remember reading somewhere that asus and gigabyte are sworn enemies...and their rgb control software is incompatible with each other..

Aorus engine is already full of bugs..


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> now i have another doubt...is there any possibility of conflicts between Asus Aura sync and Gigabyte Aorus engine+RGB Fusion?.....i have a gigabyte aorus rx570 4G...
> 
> i remember reading somewhere that asus and gigabyte are sworn enemies...and their rgb control software is incompatible with each other..
> 
> Aorus engine is already full of bugs..



There are some workarounds to allow that, Cooler Master on their ARGB 3 way splitter has a selection for Gigabyte's 3 pin. Gigabyte did update their boards to allow you to use a standard 4 pin in the 5 Pin header. There are all kinds of RGB accessories you can buy on Amazon (mostly from China) like ARGB frames, cables and splitters. 







						Cooler Master ARGB 1-to-3 Splitter Cable, 3-Pin LED Connector, 50 cm, MFX-AWHN-3NNN1-R1 : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Cooler Master ARGB 1-to-3 Splitter Cable, 3-Pin LED Connector, 50 cm, MFX-AWHN-3NNN1-R1 : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				










						EZDIY-FAB LED RGB Fan Frame with Individual Addressable RGB Lighting 120mm Fan Mounting (Fan not Included): Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

EZDIY-FAB LED RGB Fan Frame with Individual Addressable RGB Lighting 120mm Fan Mounting (Fan not Included): Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




https://www.amazon.ca/Way-LED-RGB-S...3CF5HSE1XY&psc=1&qid=1566834906&s=electronics 

I have bought all of these and they all work like a charm.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 26, 2019)

that's great..thank you kapone32..


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> that's great..thank you kapone32..


 No problem


----------



## erixx (Aug 26, 2019)

YEP, for more than 1 A-RGB fan you need the splitter cable, as the one from Corsair linked above. No need for controller boxes if your mobo has Aura or similar.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 27, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> now i have another doubt...is there any possibility of conflicts between Asus Aura sync and Gigabyte Aorus engine+RGB Fusion?.....i have a gigabyte aorus rx570 4G...
> 
> i remember reading somewhere that asus and gigabyte are sworn enemies...and their rgb control software is incompatible with each other..
> 
> Aorus engine is already full of bugs..


Don't overthink it. Box for my case has a giant "ASUS AURA RGB" sticker on it. I've got GB board, no problems with RGB. Can control everything from GB software.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 27, 2019)

My plan is to use asus aura sync for motherboard and case lighting and aorus engine+rgb fusion for gigabyte rx 570..


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 11, 2019)

Not wishing to hijack this thread, but I'm about to do the same tomorrow, by replacing my non-RGB fans in a CM Storm Trooper with the Crosshair Hero VII mobo.
I'm buying a 3 fan PC Cooler Corona RGB kit new, but since the people know less about RGB than I do (which isn't saying very much), they couldn't really answer many questions.
I needed to know whether the kit was ARGB (5v) or standard RGB (12v), because of the voltage differences and it seems that it's the latter, which is fine because I prefer static colours.
As far as I've gathered today, each fan has two cables - one is a 4 pin 12v RGB which I can connect to the mobo 12v RGB header and the other is a standard 4 pin PWM which I can connect to one of the mobo fan headers.
I'm assuming it's perfectly fine to run the three fans through a splitter and then connect that to the mobo header.
Anyway, what I have learned today is that it's not a good idea to connect ARGB (5v) to a standard RGB (12v) header, for obvious reasons.
I also plan to use Aura Sync, so @Jose Jeswin I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow since PC Cooler say that the fans are Aura compatible.
This guide image is handy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Hey, I went through the same dilemma this Saturday, reading manual for case and mobo solved it.



I always read the manual first especially with new parts


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Sep 11, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Not wishing to hijack this thread, but I'm about to do the same tomorrow, by replacing my non-RGB fans in a CM Storm Trooper with the Crosshair Hero VII mobo.
> I'm buying a 3 fan PC Cooler Corona RGB kit new, but since the people know less about RGB than I do (which isn't saying very much), they couldn't really answer many questions.
> I needed to know whether the kit was ARGB (5v) or standard RGB (12v), because of the voltage differences and it seems that it's the latter, which is fine because I prefer static colours.
> As far as I've gathered today, each fan has two cables - one is a 4 pin 12v RGB which I can connect to the mobo 12v RGB header and the other is a standard 4 pin PWM which I can connect to one of the mobo fan headers.
> ...




i hope you get it working correctly...waiting for some pics..thank you..


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 12, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Not wishing to hijack this thread, but I'm about to do the same tomorrow, by replacing my non-RGB fans in a CM Storm Trooper with the Crosshair Hero VII mobo.
> I'm buying a 3 fan PC Cooler Corona RGB kit new, but since the people know less about RGB than I do (which isn't saying very much), they couldn't really answer many questions.
> I needed to know whether the kit was ARGB (5v) or standard RGB (12v), because of the voltage differences and it seems that it's the latter, which is fine because I prefer static colours.
> As far as I've gathered today, each fan has two cables - one is a 4 pin 12v RGB which I can connect to the mobo 12v RGB header and the other is a standard 4 pin PWM which I can connect to one of the mobo fan headers.
> ...


You got this right : 
BDT 4,988.29  41%OFF | PcCooler 3/Pack 120mm RGB 5V pc fan 4pin PWM Quiet Suit for CPU cooler Liquid cooler 120mm computer cooling fan With controller








						US $100.0 |PcCooler 3/Pack 120mm RGB 5V pc fan 4pin PWM Quiet Suit for CPU cooler Liquid cooler 120mm computer cooling fan With controller|Fans & Cooling|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					s.click.aliexpress.com
				




Read the item description. It should be 5V ARGB (even though it says RGB. Hey, they're chinese. English is not their first language ok xD).

I wanted to get them too but in Amazon they're $38 (with abysmal transport fee) and in Aliexpress $60.

Instead considering Cooler Master MF120R 3-pack locally which comes round to $40. Comes with better controller and software set plus has warranty.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 12, 2019)

The seller I'm buying from says it's a four-pack, but I can't be sure if it's ARGB or standard. I don't mind either way because I'll be using static colours and the price of around $44 is pretty good.
It's quite a trip on the motorcycle to fetch them, which is part of the fun and much better than having to wait 60 days or longer if they were imported. Besides, it's far too complicated having stuff sent here, if it even arrives and doesn't get stolen.
All of the reviews for PC Cooler RGB fans are top, so I'm keen to get them up and running. My old CM fans are getting noisy now after more than five years, but they've served me well.
@Jose Jeswin I'll report back later.

Oops, double post.
Turns out that the fans were individual packs, standard RGB 4 pin 12v, each with a PWM fan power lead and a 4 pin RGB lead, which is fine as I wasn't bothered about a controller since the motherboard has two 4 pin RGB headers anyway.
Each female connector has an arrow which you should match up with the 12v pin on the motherboard since 4 pin connectors can go in the wrong way, even though there's no danger if you do that apparently. You can only connect ARGB 3 pin connectors one way, though.
Asus Aura works perfectly with the RGB, so all I need now is an RGB 3 to 1 splitter because I can only connect two RGB leads until I get one. The fans themselves, which I connected to one of the many chassis fan headers on the motherboard, are practically silent, which is exactly what I was after.
I can't connect the fourth fan because the design of the case doesn't allow for that, otherwise, I would!
Here are a couple of pics, so if you have any more questions, Jose, please fire them off.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Sep 16, 2019)

finally got around to finish the build..thanks to splinterdog for his rgb connection tips..





rgb header and fan header connection..




















thank you everyone for your expert tips..


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 16, 2019)

Deepcool RGB Convertor - Convert 3-pin ARGB Fans to 4-pin - Newegg.com
					

Buy Deepcool RGB Convertor - Convert 3-pin (+5V) ARGB Fans to 4-pin (+12V) RGB Capable Motherboard <NOT Compatible with ASRock Motherboard> with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.google.com
				




Sorry if this is already posted.. Didn't feel like reading


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 16, 2019)

That looks cool @Jose Jeswin 
Enjoy the RGB ambience


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Sep 22, 2019)

Completed build..some pics.


----------



## Stovehair (Jun 28, 2020)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Hi..I am in the middle of an ongoing Ryzen build...my motherboard is an Asus prime B450M-A which has a 12v rgb header for led strips... I will be using a Corsair Carbide 175R mid tower case for the system...now the 175R comes with a single front 120mm RGB fan..the fan has 2 cables, a 3 pin fan power cable & a 4 pin RGB cable marked 12v and an arrow over pin 1.....
> 
> Now i have connected the 3 pin cable to my motherboards' case_fan header and the fan spins normally....but the rgb leds do not light up...can i connect the 12v rgb 4 pin cable to the 12v rgb header on the motherboard or do i risk damaging the mb or fan..
> 
> The Corsair Carbide 175R case manual tells you to connect the 4 pin rgb cable to the motherboard header though...


I cant seem to find where the 3 pin case_fan connector is on the prime b450m-a motherboard. Could you please show me, I cant find it anywhere


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jun 28, 2020)

Dear Stovehair, Asus B450M-A does not have 3 pin case fan connectors....only 4 pin PWM Connectors are available....there are a total of  3 nos. of connectors... one for CPU, and other 2 labelled as  CHA_FAN 1 and CHA_FAN2.....you can connect 3 pin fans to cha_fan1 and cha_fan2 connectors...those are CASE FAN\CHASSIS FAN connectors...





I have circled the location of the connectors...

too bad there's only 2 chassis fan connectors...


----------

